# MN buck



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

National forest in MN, last to post first week of November.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Is that deer as big as it looks?


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

That’s a nice early rut buck!


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Is that deer as big as it looks?


That's what I was thinking. Like the video from the other thread. Damn boy that's a big ass boy. Lol

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------

